# The Latin Noob



## Papelucho1982 (24/4/17)

Hi everyone,

How I started vaping? Well, I had an accident a few weeks ago and I had to go for a shoulder op, doctor advised to stop smoking as smokers are more likely to get an infection and recovery would be longer. After the op I was cranky for some nicotine when my brother in law introduce me to vaping, long story short, to try, I bought the Joyetech AIO kit and Baccy Man's Honey Tobacco (6mg), 3 weeks later... I haven't touch a cigarette! yay! 

Now, here I am reading this forum and discovering how intricate is this vaping thing 

Can you guy recommend some everyday juices for me to try? I am also looking into upgrade, but honestly I have no idea where to start 

I am a very long and active member of the sagamer forum; yes, I really enjoy gaming, so now when I game I vape too!  (now I watch all cutscenes, cutscene = vaping time)

What else about me, I really love Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and MMA in general, however due to my injury I had to stop  and it was going so well I was expecting to get my purple belt this year 

PS: any suggestions for a noob are welcome! I am busy reading the noob corner right now 

Cheers

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (24/4/17)

Welcome @Papelucho1982 !

Sorry to hear about the injury, but awesome that it put you onto vaping! Blessings in disguises and all that jazz! As a fellow gamer I understand how epic it is to be able to vape and game, as opposed to making poor gaming decisions because you're in a rush to duck out and get your nicotine fix! 

As for new juices to try, check out this thread from last years poll...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2016-result.t22369/

There have been a lot of juices that have come out since, maybe give us an idea of the sort of flavour profiles you like and we can try from there. Or are you still figuring all that out?

As for an upgrade, that can also depend on sooo many things, but I think the next logical step would be a Pico kit or a Smok AL85...

https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collecti...ulticolour-istick-pico-75w-tc-melo-3-mini-kit
https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collecti...roducts/smok-al85-tfv8-baby-beast-starter-kit

Then pick up a couple of batteries (you never want to be caught without!)...

https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/batteries-and-chargers/products/samsung-3000-mah-inr18650-30q

And a charger, which isn't essential as you can charge the battery through wither of these devices, but nice to not be tied down...

https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collecti...ers/products/nitecore-d2-intellicharger-4-bay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (24/4/17)

There are some great local juices but too many too mention. All depends what you like. 
Here is a few I like :
Bakery/beverage ........ Paulies Coffee Cake
Fruity quava ........ Paulies quava
Litchi berries ........ XXX from Vapour Mountain
Apple candy ........ Phat Phizz
Icing cookie ......... Zoob

Best is to go to a local vapeshop and try out some flavours in their testers.
They will also be able to assist you regarding a device that caters for your needs and requirements.
It is very simple to also build your own coils which will save you a lot of money.
GL m8 and congrats on quitting the smokes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (24/4/17)

Awesome intro!

Congrats on the switch.

Long story short: Vaping is a rabbit hole! The more you look, the deeper it gets, there is nothing wrong with basic gear, it got you off the stinkies! Buuuuut it never ends there, its impossible to predict what your ideal vape experience will be, its a trial and error process . . . If you are looking at upgrades . . . A dual battery mod with a easy RTA would keep you busy for some time . . . . Then there's RDAs , mechs, squonkers, a million coils to build , wicking material . . . . And the list goes on . . . Then when you finally think you know everything!!! . . . There's DIY

Enjoy the journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papelucho1982 (24/4/17)

Thank you for the quick replies! Reading all the links provided atm, and I will definitely be going to vape cartel as it is the closest shop that I know of

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

